# DummyNet one_pass in Linux



## Deleted member 28077 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi,

I know this may not be the correct forum for this question, but since dummyNet comes from FreeBSD I hope to find help here. We try to use DummyNet in linux because we want to combine it with Netem. I first tried to configure DummyNet in FreeBSD and everything went fine. As soon, as I try the same configuration under linux, there is a problem. It seems the one_pass option (ipfw disable one_pass) has no effect. We want to combine pipes to simulate a multihop line, but with any configuration we've tried, the first rule is processed and then the traffic is released to the network or the operating system. Is this a known bug? And is there a way to fix it?
I hope you guys can help us 

Thank you in anticipation, Rob


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 12, 2011)

If the implementation in FreeBSD works fine, you should ask the people who ported it over to Linux. How would anyone around here know what they  did wrong?


----------



## Deleted member 28077 (Nov 12, 2011)

I first want to know, if I something did wrong. Maybe there is some extra step to get it working under linux.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 13, 2011)

Again: how would *we* know? We're using it under FreeBSD. I think most people hadn't even realised ipfw was ported to Linux.


----------

